# Cyril Scott (1879 - 1970)



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm surprised that there is no thread about him. His orchestral and piano works are wonderful!

He wrote Tone poems, 4 symphonies, some operas, and lots of chamber and piano works. His lighthearted, relaxing piece Summerland for solo piano are one of my favorites.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Whenever there is a chance on a game or favorite pieces thread, I'm never hesitant to mention how wonderful Scott's compositions are. Specifically the Cello Concerto, the Piano Quartet, all the symphonies and piano concertos. There is much to explore in his music. I agree it's rather surprising on this site that there aren't more fans of his music. To my ears this man was a genius.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There's something mystical and enigmatic in some of his works. He was another student of Theosophy and wrote a fascinating book on music's occult and spiritual influences. Highly recommended and unique in the literature, especially his explanation of the 2nd Viennese School: "the boys of the sour chords."

https://www.amazon.com/Music-Its-Secret-Influence-Throughout/dp/1594774870/ref=la_B001HOJCL6_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1517893522&sr=1-1


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Just listened to Scott's Cello Concerto (my first encounter with his music). I enjoyed it, as it had many strongly atmospheric moments, but it lacks clear direction at times. His musical language reminds me of a slightly updated version of Delius in its dreamy languorousness.


----------

